# Zoa ID?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Today, I delivered some live rocks to a GTAA member, and he decided to give me a few zoa heads for free! 

So, what is this called???? Thanks!

(yellow spots in the middle with pink tips)

^^


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Zoa names are overrated. Just pick two random adjectives and one random noun and that's your zoanthid name 

Random word generator

(recommended to use the "somewhat uncommon" setting)


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Pineapple Express. Or bean bags tinker bell Paly


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I would say it is a frag of "pink and golds"


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I want to call it Pink Panther!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

des said:


> I want to call it Pink Panther!


It is taken already:


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Do they look the same as these?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats a Pineapple Express


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Yea, wondering if his look same. Hard to tell from photo


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's another photo, less pink in skirt when first got.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

uniboob said:


> Do they look the same as these?


Yes! It look exactly the same!

Thanks!


----------

